# Oven canned tomatoes?



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I came across a recipe for canning tomatoes that uses an oven. You put the jars (with lids on) on a cookie sheet in the oven at 250 degrees for 75 minutes. Thoughts?


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I did it years ago. My directions were to be in a cake pan with some water in it. Mine said and hour in the oven. It worked fine. I don't can a lot now, but use a water bath now.

Debbie


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Modern canning practices strongly advise against using oven canning.
I know people say "Grandma always did it that way and nothing ever happened." but do you really want to chance Salmonella which can potentially kill someone?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It is not safe to use the oven to can your tomatoes. They may not get hot enough to kill bacteria off. Even though the oven is set to 250 degrees, the tomatoes will not get that hot.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/tips/summer/home_preserv_tomatoes.html


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Some people here brag about oven canning everything .... it's a good thing to know on w who does this as we warned everyone...by simply saying " Charlotte made the canned salsa, and Maggie made salmon chowder from scratch using her own salmon"

Names change to protect the guilty..


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Charlotte and Maggie are no longer with us....Bless their hearts...


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

jen8753 said:


> I came across a recipe for canning tomatoes that uses an oven. You put the jars (with lids on) on a cookie sheet in the oven at 250 degrees for 75 minutes. Thoughts?


That's an excellent way to kill someone. Sorry if that sounds harsh but I just don't understand why folks would stick to canning methods that have been proven to be unsafe. You'll never get the food inside the jar at the temperature required to make it safe.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

SLFarmMI said:


> That's an excellent way to kill someone. Sorry if that sounds harsh but I just don't understand why folks would stick to canning methods that have been proven to be unsafe. You'll never get the food inside the jar at the temperature required to make it safe.


Agree. Plus what is it supposed to gain you? What's the big advantage? Even if you used it for only high acid foods where mold and yeast is the only threat, it takes more time and uses more energy. Just think about how much energy your oven pulls on its heavy duty 220 circuit. Whole idea defies any logic.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> Charlotte and Maggie are no longer with us....Bless their hearts...


Charlotte and Maggie are encouraged to bring the cups and plates... but more often the bring home their dishes unwashed as there so much more than we needed..

We could have just a slice of cheese .... everyone on a diet .... and there would be those dishes untouched.

Really, those people greatly increase families to bring a dish.
Also... when they bring things... the church announces...
Parents it helps the line move better if you plate your children's plates if you need help the hostesses are here to help you.

Honey, everyone is instructed.. people have offered canning classes at the church... the church keeps canning equipment on hand... small town the other church does the same... we have shared fall potluck between the two churches...even cooking contest...there is no reason for this.

Those two are a risk. I was informed that they were told decades ago but the results were nil.


----------

